# [Solved] eth0 no such device (P5QL-E motherboard)

## pseudocodi

Dear all,

I just installed Gentoo with a Ubuntu Live cd in my new computer....

 and I have problems to find the module for the Gigabit ethernet that is integrated in the motherboard, the motherboard is a P5QL-E. I tried several options, but no one works.

Another thing...  with a ifconfig -a appears "sit0", can any one explain me what is it?

Thank you very much.Last edited by pseudocodi on Tue Jan 20, 2009 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

 *pseudocodi wrote:*   

> Dear all,
> 
> I just installed Gentoo with a Ubuntu Live cd in my new computer....
> 
>  and I have problems to find the module for the Gigabit ethernet that is integrated in the motherboard, the motherboard is a P5QL-E. I tried several options, but no one works.

 

I would guess that you are lacking kernel support for it. Use lspci to find out what exact device you have, then look for the driver in the Linux kernel in Device drivers ---> Network device support ---> Ethernet (1000 Mbit).

 *pseudocodi wrote:*   

> Another thing...  with a ifconfig -a appears "sit0", can any one explain me what is it?

 

You're not to first to wonder about this: http://www.google.de/search?q=sit0&num=100  :Wink: 

----------

## jordanwb

<joking>sit0 is an interface that let's your computer interface with a chair or bench. Now no one has figured out why a computer would want to do that but there must be a reason</joking>

I have the P5QL Pro series and if your mobo uses the ATL1E driver you need to enable Incomplete drivers which is under General Options I think.

To find out if your network chip uses the ATL1E driver load Ubuntu and double click on the network icon. It should tell you what driver you need.

----------

## pseudocodi

 :Very Happy: 

Thank  you.

Now is solved. I used lspci from ubuntu (I didn't have it in Gentoo :S), and the driver founded was ATL1 (Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter) , but  "only with" it in the kernel didn't work... I added ATL1E too and now works. I really do not understand why, but it works....

Thank you very much again!

----------

## jordanwb

 *pseudocodi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thank  you.
> 
> Now is solved. I used lspci from ubuntu (I didn't have it in Gentoo :S), and the driver founded was ATL1 (Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter) , but  "only with" it in the kernel didn't work... I added ATL1E too and now works. I really do not understand why, but it works....
> ...

 

No Problem.

----------

## babychu

I just bought my new PC, ASUS P5QL-Pro board. the ethernet was not working.

I will try to load the atl1e after work  :Very Happy: 

thx guys

----------

## jordanwb

If you use the SystemRescueCD, all you need to do is "ifconfig eth0 up", followed by "dhcpcd eth0". The cd autoloads the driver for you.

----------

## babychu

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> If you use the SystemRescueCD, all you need to do is "ifconfig eth0 up", followed by "dhcpcd eth0". The cd autoloads the driver for you.

 

Sigh, I don't have the RescueCD, what is that?

I've tried to load the atl1e module last night, added "atl1e" into module_autoload, but had no luck with my AMD64 build, I don't know if the i686 system has this module.

I'm an idoit  :Very Happy: , I found the driver source in the ASUS main board driver cd. I will try to compile the driver tonight. ( But I don't have the kernel_source on the live cd, sigh again..... ). I will upload the driver, in case someone need it.

Good luck ASUS user.

----------

## jordanwb

http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

----------

## babychu

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

 

Oh, Thanks a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jordanwb

If you want to get out of the console you can run "startx" to get a bit of a deskop of environment. Depending on what video card you have it'll look nice.

----------

## babychu

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> If you want to get out of the console you can run "startx" to get a bit of a deskop of environment. Depending on what video card you have it'll look nice.

 

sounds nice. will try later, the website has been blocked by the government , just downloaded it via VPN.

I don't know if other people in China know this tool cd.

----------

## jordanwb

Your government blocks SysRecCD?   :Shocked: 

I'll put it on my server and you can download it that way.

----------

